# Terrible incident at Memorial Park Loop tonight, Tuesday..



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Rode my bike up to Memorial Park to do some loops and a guy was on the ground where the gates to the loop are located. He was inside the gates. From what I could gather, he was just standing there stradling his bike and he fell over and had a seizure. He looked to be between 40 and 50. When I arrived people were just starting to perform CPR on him. Fellow riders worked on him for 15 minutes until police and paramedics showed up....they performed CPR and shocked him a couple times. He was non responsive and not breathing. I heard someone say he didn't make it but I am not sure of that myself. If anyone else was there and any of the above is not correct, please let us know what happened. Everyone pray for his family and take a moment to think about them next time you ride at Memorial Park. This is just a terrible terrible thing to have happen to anyone.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*Unfortunate*

I am very sad to hear this, and will say a prayer for him and his family/friends. If he has departed for the great beyond, knowing that he was doing something he liked when it happend helps.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. Very sad to hear. If he was having a seizure and still breathing, why would anyone perform CPR on him?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

He stopped breathing.


----------



## rook (Apr 5, 2009)

MCF said:


> He stopped breathing.



Oh geez. That is terrible. Heart attack or stroke maybe? Does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

From a friend with the HFD:

This morning at relief time I spoke with the crew that responded from Station 11. After regaining pulses twice en route to the hospital, the patient (Greg) ultimately did not survive. He was 55 years young.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

> Ordinary people doing extraordinary things… posted by JasonD on 4/7/2009 11:12:00 PM.
> 
> As riders assembled at Memorial Park for the “Death Ride” tonight, something out of the ordinary happened. A rider collapsed. Several cyclists witnessed the rider fall from his bike and begin having seizures. A small crowd quickly gathered around the rider, watching in disbelief. Another cyclist arriving for the ride stopped to render aid. Quickly assessing that the cyclist/patient was not breathing and had no pulse, he immediately began bystander CPR. Performing chest compressions and giving mouth-to-mouth, he and another assisting him, tried valiantly to save the life of a total stranger. EMS later arrived and continued advanced patient care. At the time of transport Paramedics had been unable to regain the patient’s pulses.
> 
> ...


http://www.txbra.org/forum3/index.asp?page=loader&forumID=19


----------



## RekibTaf (Sep 10, 2008)

Often times cardiac arrest is immediately preceded by seizure like activity. FYI.

Thank god for people like Doug Baysinger. The time between cardiac arrest and defibrillation can only be about 4 minutes before brain damage begins to set in, this time can be extended with effective CPR from bystanders. It serves two purposes, first it oxygenates the brain and secondly, it removes built up toxins (like lactic acid) in the heart muscle which make defibrillation more effective. My plea is that everyone get out and take a CPR course, we go for long rides in the country where EMS may be delayed, without somebody on scene of a sudden cardiac arrest to administer immediate effective CPR, one's chance is essentially zero.

I see enough cardiac arrests resulting from people who having never taken care of themselves, smoke, drink heavily, drug abuse, overweight, pretty much everything bad one could do to oneself. It is always sad when people die like this, so unexpectedly and doing the right thing.

Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Unfortunately it has been confirmed that the rider did not make it. He was 55 years.....


----------



## wagge (Sep 15, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me back where the road turns right for the longer loop. I was the third person upon a rider who was off to the left of the road. At first we could not figure out what was wrong as he was moaning but lifeless. We tried cpr but was not responsive. ER showed up, shocked him several times but was not coming back. I was a very strange feeling being with someone as they die, I went home. I think this was in 2002


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

how on earth did you dig this up?


----------

